# What year is my Roadmaster Luxury Liner?



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,
I just bought an old Roadmaster Luxury Liner and wanted to know what year it comes from and what the value of the bike is. Also, any idea where I could buy the white wall tires that match the looks of the original? Thanks and any help is greatly appreciated! Please check out the pictures!


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 6, 2017)

1952


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 6, 2017)

Value is around $600
You can buy the tires from @John here on TheCabe, he makes the exact replica in Ca.


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 6, 2017)

@szathmarig Thanks for the quick response. I assumed that year as well. Are you getting that from the 52 that is tucked off to the right of the serial number? Also is there any important information to note about the roadmasters made in 52? Were their any significant changes made to this model that year? Was this model made by Cleveland Welding Company or AMF? Also would this bike be considered post war? Thanks for your help @szathmarig and anyone else who can answer these questions and the questions above!


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 6, 2017)

52 was the first year when they started stamping the year, and yes that's what you see on the right of the serial #. Postwar means after World War II, so yes it's postwar, and it was made by CWC Cleveland Welding Co.


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 6, 2017)

@szathmarig Thats perfect! if you could link me to john that would be great! I'm in Cali as well! This is my first adventure into classic bikes so I hope I started with a decent one!


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 6, 2017)

@John


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2017)

Those look like Goodyears, not U.S.Royal chaintreads. John's tires would look great on there tho.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/u...hitewall-tires-pair-new-70-00-shipping.51277/

Can pick them up off eBay too
https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Royal-C...670346?hash=item33dc42630a:g:EScAAOSwZtlaIEoa


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 6, 2017)

I think the correct tires should be Allstate safety threads, but @CWCMAN might know more info on this bike, although he is more into prewar bikes.


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 6, 2017)

@fordmike65 @szathmarig This is my first time on THE CABE. You guys totally rock! Thank you for being so helpful with information and linking me to more helpful people! I'm super stoked to start learning the site some more. @fordmike65 thanks for linking me to @John ebay page! I also reached out to him via private email as well. @CWCMAN anymore information on this bike is greatly appreciated! I love learning the history behind everything I acquire! Also, I am picking this bike up in person this weekend. Is there anything that I should keep an eye out for when I meet up and see the bike? The seller has mentioned that the only thing not original to the bike is the seat. I just want to have a few things to look out for so I don't get messed around. Thanks everyone!


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 6, 2017)

This bike should have a light unit in the rack, make sure it's present, because it's a hard to find item. The repo Luxury Liner has different rack, and rack light.


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 6, 2017)

That looks like the correct saddle to me.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 6, 2017)

It should clean up pretty well, and I agree.... The saddle does look correct.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 6, 2017)

Lucid Bikes,
szathmarig is correct. My preference and limited knowledge is with the prewar CWC bicycles.

The bike above does appear to be complete and original to my knowledge. This model bike was also reproduced once upon a time.

I may be wrong, but I believe the Carlisle lightening Darts were probably used on this bike originally. I also recommend John for his outstanding tires.

Good luck!


----------



## chevbel57 (Dec 6, 2017)

szathmarig said:


> That looks like the correct saddle to me.



I don’t mean to intrude but I also have a road master which a can’t seem to find out what year it is. It has painted fenders instead of chrome ones. I was told it’s a 48 and the serial number is G08917. Thanks


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 6, 2017)

Congrats on the bike. That one is on my want list. Welcome to the Cabe too. This site is full of info and great people willing to share their knowledge and experience. Enjoy. You got a nice bike there.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 7, 2017)

Chevbel's bike looks like a 48, but the fenders should be chrome too, just like the fenders on the 52.


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 7, 2017)

@szathmarig Thanks for mentioning the light unit in the rack! I'll definitely keep an eye out for that when I go to pick it up!


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 7, 2017)

@BLWNMNY Thanks! I'm happy the saddle looks correct! That is awesome that you think it should clean up nice! Any suggestions on how to clean up the chrome and the body at all?


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 7, 2017)

@CWCMAN Thank you for the recommendation for John! I will definitely be grabbing some new tires from him hopefully! It should definitely help this old bike shine a little better! Also are carlyle lighting darts used for the headlight? What does that mean? Also, could you private message me a few pictures of your favorite prewar CWC bikes? I would definitely like to learn and see more! Thanks.


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 7, 2017)

@Roadkill thank you so much! I really have very limited knowledge on classic bikes and i'm happy you think I started/entered with a solid choice for a classic bike! I can't wait to get it cleaned up and on the road! You're totally right about the site and the people! So helpful and such a wealth of information! Please feel free to private message me some pictures of your favorite classics so that I can start seeing and learning more! I definitely want to start broadening my knowledge!


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 7, 2017)

@chevbel57 Thanks for sharing those pictures! Your bike looks to be in such great condition! How does it ride? And do you mind if I ask you how tall you are? I'm 6'2 and i'm hoping this will be a comfortable ride for me. Thanks!


----------



## chevbel57 (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucid Bikes said:


> @chevbel57 Thanks for sharing those pictures! Your bike looks to be in such great condition! How does it ride? And do you mind if I ask you how tall you are? I'm 6'2 and i'm hoping this will be a comfortable ride for me. Thanks!



I am 5’11 and have no problem with riding the bike. It’s a pretty smooth rider.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucid Bikes said:


> Hi,
> I just bought an old Roadmaster Luxury Liner and wanted to know what year it comes from and what the value of the bike is.






Lucid Bikes said:


> Also, I am picking this bike up in person this weekend. Is there anything that I should keep an eye out for when I meet up and see the bike? The seller has mentioned that the only thing not original to the bike is the seat. I just want to have a few things to look out for so I don't get messed around. Thanks everyone!




Welcome to the CABE. Nice bike, but I would like to offer a bit of advice. You stated you bought the bike, then in a later post, you were asking for things to look out for when you pick it up so you don't get messed around. This would be a question to ask BEFORE you buy a bike, not after.


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 7, 2017)

@chevbel57 That's great to hear! Sounds like my height should be an issue. I' happy to hear its a smooth rider as well!


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 7, 2017)

@Jay81 thanks for the welcome! Super excited to join the CABE! Thank you so much for the advice! I totally agree with you. So I bought the bike through eBay and have to pick it up in person. The seller did agree to refund me if I wasnt completely satisfied with the bike which is why I purchased it already. This is why I asked for any advice on what I should look for in person to know whether or not I should get a refund if major parts are missing.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 7, 2017)

This is mine, it’s in pieces at this time. Slowly getting put back together, I had the seat redone by @rustjunkie, he did a gorgeous job on it.


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 7, 2017)

@BLWNMNY wow! Your bike looks amazing! Thank you so much for Sharing that picture and for recmmendations on who can clean up a older seat really well! Do you enjoy riding it?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 8, 2017)

Lucid Bikes said:


> @BLWNMNY wow! Your bike looks amazing! Thank you so much for Sharing that picture and for recmmendations on who can clean up a older seat really well! Do you enjoy riding it?



Still in pieces getting a cleanup, way too many projects.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 8, 2017)

@Lucid Bikes,Yours missing the rear battery tray like most?


----------



## Lucid Bikes (Dec 8, 2017)

@BLWNMNY Sorry for the late reply! I will be picking the bike up this weekend and will keep my eye out for the rest battery tray!


----------



## captbob (Dec 4, 2019)

szathmarig said:


> Chevbel's bike looks like a 48, but the fenders should be chrome too, just like the fenders on the 52.



the 1947 luxury liner had painted fenders


----------

